# Muay Thai School For Orphans -- Photo Essay



## MA-Caver (Dec 15, 2009)

Found this... thought it might interest those involved (or not involved) with this particular school in Thailand where orphans are brought in and given years of training in MT while waiting to be chosen by parents. 
It was originally in Polish but Google translated it to English... 
I found it very interesting and the photos speak for themselves. 
http://translate.googleusercontent....&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhhk4GF8CAZns3kRHtdXx3_M7gZ9aQ


----------



## grado (Dec 21, 2009)

that's very funny story. where is the location?


----------

